# Eurotunnel



## Levi (Feb 1, 2009)

This will be the first time for me to use Eurotunnel. Anyone recomend a decent overnight stop close by? Been to Calais quite a few times but wonder if there is anywhere close to the Eurotunnel terminal.
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

You could consider the Park & Ride at Canterbury, although you may want to be closer


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

CL 4 Miles from the Tunnel

F B HOBBS
Page Farm
Postling
Hythe
CT21 4EZ
England

Telephone: 01303 862188
Opening dates
Open all year

Alan H


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877

Marine Parade Dover

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695
Or New Dover Road Park & Ride car park 
Fresh water available, grey and black water dump facilities (ground level) on payment of the parking fee 2.50 per day (includes bus fare). 24 spaces. 
cant arrive on a Sunday so arrive Saturday (can leave on a Sunday)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Chunnel*

 Ciao Steve, if you're looking for somewhere Folkestone end; Blackhorse Farm Caravan Club site.
If it's Calais you're looking for, the Camper Van parking at Cite' Europe, just a short drive when you come off the train.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Levi (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. should have said it was French side I am looking to stay for the night. Am arriving late so somewhere close will be great. Had thought of Cite Europe as have been there but not stayed there. Is it safe and secure there? Anyone got any good or bad experiences to share?
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I seem to recall that it has the police/security opposite the camping car section.we have stopped there but not overnight.

cabby


----------



## Souris (Mar 2, 2009)

Steve,
We stopped, just to kick start our sat nav, rather than planning to settle down for the night, on an aire just outside Calais on our last trip to France. 
I had recently fitted a rearview/reversing camera and on glansing up whilst adjusting the sat navup I noticed two hooded charaters approaching the rewar of the motorhome in what should have been our blind spot......
Not wanting to see what happened next on a French version of crime watch I revved up and moved swiftly on.
In fact I moved swiftly on about another hour down the motorway to a very well lit aire de service well outside the reach of the lowlife predators around the channel ports.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*eurotunnel*

We always stay at a small site at Ardres - Camping St Louis - only 15/20 minutes away. They have a restaurant which is ok and are very friendly and safe. It is in the CC book P 158.
Bob


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We stayed at the Cite De Europe car park a couple of weeks ago without any problems. 2 other vans there as well
Dawn


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Last year we overnighted on 3 occasions at the Baie de Somme aire just short of Abbeville and on the payage section of the A16.
We felt totally comfortable there and will certainly be spending next Tuesday night there.

We have never overnighted at aires on free sections of autoroutes but suggest that the fact of having to go through the toll booths to leave the payage section is perhaps a deterrent to any potential thieves.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We always stay at Cite Europe - never had a problem and brill for 10 min drive round - tis very quiet as well.

Greenie


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Never stayed at Cite but there are always vans there, be aware though that they have shut off some of the area for works.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Levi,(steve) in which direction will you be heading after staying the one night.

tony


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We've stayed at Cite Europe several times. Never had a problem. It's a good stopover for a night and then do your shopping at Carrefour before moving on the following morning. We'll probably overnight there on Thursday.

Denise


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Last year we overnighted on 3 occasions at the Baie de Somme aire just short of Abbeville and on the payage section of the A16.
> We felt totally comfortable there and will certainly be spending next Tuesday night there.


Shhhh...........don't tell everyone, or you'll never find a space 

Warning: Motorway aire, extreme danger of gas attacks, avoid at all costs :lol:

Andrew


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Stayed over night several times and never had a problem, last time there we shared with around 15 others., still masses of space. 

Mandy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: eurotunnel*



Bob45 said:


> We always stay at a small site at Ardres - Camping St Louis - only 15/20 minutes away. They have a restaurant which is ok and are very friendly and safe. It is in the CC book P 158.
> Bob


I second Ardres.

Campsite called Adressienne mostly statics but friendly inhabitants. Also several carparks to wildcamp in. 
Nice quiet and genteel town, several bars and scenic walks around the lakes.

Swift run into Calais along duel carriageway.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Stayed over night several times and never had a problem, last time there we shared with around 15 others., still masses of space.
> 
> Mandy


Hi Mandy,

I don't know which area you stay in, but the bit we park up in would not have acres of space with 15 vans, in fact I doubt whether you could get 15 vans in.

Andrew


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

We have used the aire at Le treport a few times. I hear its changed a bit now ! Will find out we head out on Weds en route to Piau Engaly in the Pyrenees


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We regularly stop at Cite Europe. Never any problems. You would get 15 plus units in and not notice. Ideal for late night use - Carrefour is open 'til 10pm as is Flunch (self service cheap food) and other restaurants

If you want somewhere else Aire in Calais is good, but full late at night and costs.

Gravelines aire is very good - often go there if we get through Eurotunnel earier than expected


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

hymerowner said:


> We regularly stop at Cite Europe. Never any problems. You would get 15 plus units in and not notice. Ideal for late night use - Carrefour is open 'til 10pm as is Flunch (self service cheap food) and other restaurants
> 
> If you want somewhere else Aire in Calais is good, but full late at night and costs.
> 
> Gravelines aire is very good - often go there if we get through Eurotunnel earier than expected


I'd agree with the Gravelines option.

Would disagree with Cite Europe though!

There has been a marked increase in imigrant activity in this car park, which the authorities are fully aware of.

As a word of caution if you park here before your return to the UK (and declare it at customs) prepare to have your van turned upside down!!


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

No one has ever asked - they certainly don't care at the tunnel in the early hours!

Going next week - will post on "activity".


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: eurotunnel*



Bob45 said:


> We always stay at a small site at Ardres - Camping St Louis - only 15/20 minutes away. They have a restaurant which is ok and are very friendly and safe. It is in the CC book P 158.
> Bob


Thanks Bob I may try that one myself


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

So the workers at Eurotunnel make regular visits to Cite Europe car park , then go back to work and look out for the van numbers that they have seen parked there and decide they are good ones to check over. 

New one on me, has this happened to many of you?

We also park in the Aire at Bray Dunes the one in the huge car park near to the sea and Information Centre, great if heading out to Brugge and the like, also just down the road from PJ's the chocolate and cigarette shop. 

Mandy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Why do you not leave yourself more time to get away from Calais?
If it is tunnel costs, traveling across early afternoon can be just as cheap as travelling late evening and it leaves plenty of time to pick a night stop well away from Calais. I go for a train leaving at about 1400hrs which leaves plenty of time to get well away from Calais

peedee


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is also a vet in the main square at Ardres and they have no objection to you parking in the square overnight. Just avoid Wednesday nights unless you want an early wake up call on Thursday their market day :wink:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

peedee said:


> Why do you not leave yourself more time to get away from Calais?
> If it is tunnel costs, traveling across early afternoon can be just as cheap as travelling late evening and it leaves plenty of time to pick a night stop well away from Calais. I go for a train leaving at about 1400hrs which leaves plenty of time to get well away from Calais
> 
> peedee


We are still working and can't go across at 2pm on Thursday as have to work. We prefer to go Thursday evening rather than leaving going over until Friday so we can get a full long weekend over in France.

I'm sure once we retire we won't worry about going over late at night as we won't just be rushing across for a long weekend!!!

Denise


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Point taken joedenise. Thought it would be something like that or distance from Folkstone meant it had to be a late crossing. Thought I would point it out though because I am sure a few don't realise this!

peedee


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look at your map, coast road from Calais to Boulogne, D94, plenty of campsites on that road.

The old N road to St Omer, plenty on there also.

You should not have a problem


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've asked the question of which direction he is going to continue his trip. It's no good suggesting sites in Bolougne if he's heading to Holland, and Bray Dunes if he's going to Brittany  

tony


----------



## Levi (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks again everybody. As to which direction I'm travelling, as yet no plans made. Usually make my mind up when I get there. Not going until first week of July unfortunately. Crossing has to be late Friday or early Saturday morning as I work until then and have a 250 mile trip to Dover. It's a pity ferry costs from Portsmouth are so high. Again have stayed at Calais port or the aire at the ferry entrance quite a few times and never seen trouble. Ardres sounds very good and may try there this time. Any cheap fuel any where near Ardres?
Steve


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi all im going on tunnel after work and a 250 mile journy on 22 july at about midnight is city europe the best place for me to stay the night thanks
Gibb


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> I've asked the question of which direction he is going to continue his trip. It's no good suggesting sites in Bolougne if he's heading to Holland, and Bray Dunes if he's going to Brittany
> 
> tony


Tony, The OP has requested sites in the area of Calais for the return trip, just because he may be coming back from holland as an example, does not negate camp sites or stop overs from the other side of town.

Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry Steve, nowhere could I find 'return trip' mentioned.

tony


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tony,

OP's second post ??

I take that to imply return trip, don't you


----------

